

Chrome for Mac now more resource efficient, lighter on battery consumption - acdanger
http://betanews.com/2015/06/12/chrome-for-mac-now-more-resource-efficient-lighter-on-battery-consumption/

======
kolev
Chrome is a giant resource hog - compared to Safari or Firefox. I switched
back to Firefox Developer Edition after having Chrome use tens of gigabytes of
virtual memory for just a few open tabs for a couple of hours. The new SHA1
SSL blocking signed its death sentence - the road to hell is paved with good
intentions, right?

